# Padre Island Nation Seashore Report June 3rd



## flyinglobsters87 (Mar 28, 2007)

Big Shell/PINS Trip June 3rd 2015
Well we headed out to PINS Wednesday evening. Hit the beach at 10pm right around low tide. Driving conditions were the best I have seen in some time. Most of the entire beach was packed down making driving at low tide not necessary. Friday morning was calm with less than 1 foot waves. It was close to being like smooth glass. The water clarity had looked great, but was only super clear for the first gut or so. Bait was extremely plentiful including huge groups of very small bait and lots of schools of various sized mullet, mostly larger mullet. Birds were working the small bait pretty much everywhere. Fishing was slow Friday and Saturday, with mostly just reds beings caught. Friday morning started with just two other guys who had been camping all week. Sunday morning started with four or five other camps not including the original two, two of which were groups of about five to eight trucks. About ten other trucks drove down to for the day as well, five of which drove down to just say that they made it and take pictures. Since low tide was at night, they all took the high road, so you can imagine what the driving is like now. Let us just say that we spent 2 hours digging out of the sand on the high road only 3 miles from the jetties. Sunday evening after everyone had left, the fishing finally picked up! We caught a couple trout, a bunch of reds, broke off a tarpon on the rocks, as well as a forty pound plus king, and a Spanish mackerel. Sadly we had to leave at nightfall on Sunday night. Overall we ended up spearing two mangroves, a few sheep head, caught at least ten reds, three trout, a Spanish mackerel, and broke off a huge tarpon and king mackerel in 3 days of camping on the beach. We are hoping to make it out next month. Good luck guys! Hope you enjoyed the video!


----------



## CroakerMan (Nov 12, 2010)

saw the jetty in the video, where is that?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like that was a hoot!


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Wonder if it will be decent this weekend.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Shrimpguts said:


> Wonder if it will be decent this weekend.


lets go try it. I'm either going there or matagorda.


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

Gilbert said:


> lets go try it. I'm either going there or matagorda.


I think your looking for Smackdaddy.


----------

